# Air compressor questions



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw some other posts about this with no real answers.
I just replaced the front air suspension with parts from Arnott (and they work great) Now I notice that it takes a little longer than it should to get up to the correct heights. I went for almost a year with a slow leak in the front suspension which put a huge tax on the compressor. It can still go from position 1 to position 2 with no problems. Getting from 2 to 3, and 3 to 4 takes forever.
How can I test if the compressor is burned out, or just not pushing what it should be anymore?
Also, has anyone ever toyed with the idea of getting a more powerfull compressor to replace the factory one? I was thinking of a compressor off of a 4 gal. Craftsman pancake compressor. Not only would it be great for the suspension but I could run a spare hose to fill the tires as needed!
Let me know if you think I'm crazy (I assume some people will say yes)


----------



## allrider (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Air compressor questions (FRAG)*

Mercedes has a compressor for the 320 that is the same but better i'm told. It has been installed by sevral people that sya its quicker, and it's cheaper. check out the link below.








http://www.pelicanparts.com/cg...20%20


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Air compressor questions (allrider)*

Wow that's good to know, i work for a dealership that sells Mercedes parts, can't get more convenient then that, wish I had known sooner. Maybe that will be my x-mas present to my car/self.
I've toyed with the idea of installing an aftermarket compressor, but my concern was not knowing the flow rate, pressure, max tank pressure, max suspension pressure, etc. of the current system. My only complaint is speed, if it were anything near what it takes a rover to change height I wouldn't have any complaints.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Air compressor questions (vr6ninja)*

Good call.
Does anyone here know the flow rate for the OEM compressor? I like the idea of it going through the levels a lot faster than stock.
Also, thanks for the link to the Mercedes compressor. I know that you can buy the actual OEM compressor from Arnott for $379 (as of this post)
To answer one of your questions, my understanding is that the suspension shouldn't go over 100 PSI. I'm new to sir suspension so I'm not sure how to determine what compressor to use/how to determine what flow rate to look for.
All I know is that I could probably figure out how to run the air lines and I want it to go up/down faster.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

dont know if this will help you but I put some compressor oil in mine
intake is in the spare tire wheel (in the trunk)


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

also dont know what MD sells there for but arnott is selling pumps now
http://www.arnottindustries.co....html


----------

